# IR and non-IR Flag and Callsign Patches



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2015)

We are laser cutting custom patches now.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2015)

What's the cost and lead time for a custom patch?


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lead time is about 30 minutes. IR is $25 for 3 Characters, Velcro backed, non-IR is $20.
That lead time is dependent on me having the color you want. 10% off for Shadow Spear Members.


----------



## Brill (Feb 11, 2015)

Price for IR with four characters?


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tell you what, I'll just do them for members here for $20 + $4 shipping CONUS, 3 or 4 characters.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2015)

I am soo tempted to buy one for FF.
@Freefalling , I dare you to wear a FBBT (or FOBT)  call sign  your pick.


----------



## Brill (Feb 11, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I am soo tempted to buy one for FF.
> @Freefalling , I dare you to wear a FBBT (or FOBT)  call sign  your pick.



DICK is four letters.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2015)

Not if you use ebonics.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2015)

lindy said:


> DICK is four letters.


 
Only our best and brightest go to SOT-A's.

GFC: What are they saying?
SOT-A: Words and stuff.
GFC: Which compound?
SOT-A: The brown one.
GFC: Alright, guys, let's do this! Leeeeeroooyyyyy...


----------



## Brill (Feb 11, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Only our best and brightest go to SOT-A's.
> 
> GFC: What are they saying?
> SOT-A: Words and stuff.
> ...



HEY! Those are legit TTPs!!! Just so happens ALL the compounds are make of mud...so we're always right.:-"


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe @Freefalling  would be happier with this one:

DORK


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## lrs143 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Florida173 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2015)

@Florida173 look nice.

So @pardus is gonna wear one that says CUNT ? or WNKR?


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> So @pardus is gonna wear one that says CUNT ? or WNKR?



BAAH perhaps?


----------

